# Potomac River4-18-08



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Being new for months. Decide to join the discussion with my first fishing report to this forum. It was gorgous day last Fri. Fishing at the Potomac bank (Virginia side) a few mile below Chain Bridge. The river was full of fish. See some big rocks jumping out of water chasing baits. Land around 30 herrings, 5 perches, and 3 American shads (1-2 lb) in about an hours. Use Sabiki as lurer. Hopefully the image can be attached with this post.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

no worky


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/HerringFishing41808/photo#5191691088075760226"><img src="http://lh3.ggpht.com/decentfishing/SAyXibBRImI/AAAAAAAAABw/CWJUK8ZENxI/s400/P1010137.JPG" /></a>


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice job. I just might have to call in sick for the rest of the week!


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you catch any rocks with your herring? Also, what bait to you use to catch herring?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I hate to say it but it looks like you have some hickories mixed in there....


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Did not target rock at this time because did not bring my heavy tackle with me. Did plan to use them for rock at SPSP at the rock openning day, but, insteadly, went to winter Goose on a boat with my friends last Sat. Fresh herring is the one of best baits for rock as you know. I caught more than 60 keepers last year with the largest one of 36-inch. If somebody would like to see the pictures of the rocks I caught, please let me know. There was no single hickory shad in my herring image. Did catch one of around 1.5 lb-hickory and released. Hickory is kind of more grey, flat, and much larger fish compared with herring. There are two completely different fishes. Come back to lurer, Sibiki for herring and shad dart for shad.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

nice report.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> I hate to say it but it looks like you have some hickories mixed in there....


lol... that picture is clear as day... there is no shad in there, if youve seen enough, shad and herring dont even look alike. shad are much larger, pointed face, and 5 or so spots on its back compared to a small herring with a rounded face and 1 spot. Why would he post a picture of an illegal fish???? You guys are always on someone... wth:--|


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

that is the problem here...not the way to welcome a new member.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*Potomac River*

This is the reason why I do not post things on this sight because there is always someone thinking someone is doing something wrong .
Just talk about fishing and helping others who need information about fishing.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

ilovetherock said:


> lol... that picture is clear as day... there is no shad in there, if youve seen enough, shad and herring dont even look alike. shad are much larger, pointed face, and 5 or so spots on its back compared to a small herring with a rounded face and 1 spot. Why would he post a picture of an illegal fish???? You guys are always on someone... wth:--|


Hey, I know they can be difficult to tell at times and I didn't slam the guy if you read the text. It's not my thing to slam people. Big difference if I were slamming him. 

Like I said, it looks like there are some hickories in there. Take a look at the link. I've been fishing the Potomac for more than 40 years...

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/shadherringid.html


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*potomac river*

Look at your thread you slam the guy by what you said. You are trying say the guy does know the difference between a shad or herring.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Dude, I know what I said, I'd suggest you drop it. I spoke my thought, provided a link and left it at that. IF you feel like people are out to get you or are feeling paranoid, that's your issue.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Fellas, Fishbreath was just providing a friendly reminder based on what he can see in the picture. I'm sure that looking at the catch in person under good light one would be able to ascertain that they are indeed blueback herring, but based on a single picture, it's a bit more challenging. No need to take offense at that, as he certainly didn't intend it as such. 

Fishbreath, you need to get your eyes checked, buddy...I ain't see no hickories in there 

FrankBay, are you planning to freeze the herring? I ask because I've tried it a couple of times in the past and always ended up with mushy herring, even with the salt, brine, baking soda, sugar and chilled distilled water. :redface:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> Fishbreath, you need to get your eyes checked, buddy...I ain't see no hickories in there


Maybe so...


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*potomac river*

When someone says something to you, you jump on the defense . Take look at other replys
you made to other threads. You have issues.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

There's one born every day...


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

can ya'll drop it?, bad enough you hijacked his thread on a very import post. how many posts have we seen about people looking for herring? THERE IT IS. there gonna lock this thread if theres another response like the past few.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

come on guys, Fishbreath was just trying to help. Nice report FrankBay.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

No worries LYO. I'm a big boy. I've already said my piece and cleared it up with FrankBay. One is paranoid and the other is usually wrong. Those 2 can vent all they want but sooner or later the MODS are going to do their thing.


----------



## lnhale (Oct 26, 2006)

*potomac river*

Your still call people names this is over Dude.You were a great help with all your information .


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Like I said, it looks like there are some hickories in there. Take a look at the link. I've been fishing the Potomac for more than 40 years...
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/fishingreport/shadherringid.html


dang old man... you need to get some bi-focals...  

just want to let everyone know, Fishbreath was just trying to send a friendly reminder, it was no way an accusation. I will vouch for FB...


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Va*

In VA rivers you can keep Hickory Shad, but Not Potomac and MD, Next year VA is going to stop the Shad fishing and maybe the herring fishing from what I have heard, So those of you that can fish in the Potomac and VA to get some bait do it this year cause next year I think its Not going to happen.
Tight Lines,
Tim
P.S.
Great Catch on those fish; nice report.:fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Dang John! I already wear glasses!!!  Guess they're ALL herring and I can't see for chit.  

Good info Tim!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Great report, I actually caught a few shad on a Spro jig..pretty cool fight, that was a first for me...but awful hijack.

Lets get back to fishing.

Milt - get your glasses checked or cut back on your meds-> honest mistake, but let it go.

The rest of yall that want to continue this unproductive rhetoric, send me a PM. I got a real special place yall can go.


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

So Do you guy think we can use Sabiki in potomac park to catch herring? I never try.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Everybody cool it. We all want to make sure we stay within the law, but let's keep criticisms and personal disagreements on PM.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

2 hook max. i believe. they usually have at least 4 hooks, most 6 or 8. but yes, they would work... thats what theyre designed for actually. Some of them even say "herring rig" on em. A lot of stores in MD sell them which is strange to. Correct me if Im wrong if someone knows more about this than me.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've actually had DNR guys tell me that they only enforce the 2-hook rule on foodfish, not making bait.

I'll try to write them tonight and ask for a clarification.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

sandflea, good idea. keep us posted.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

ilovetherock said:


> 2 hook max. i believe. they usually have at least 4 hooks, most 6 or 8. but yes, they would work... thats what theyre designed for actually. Some of them even say "herring rig" on em. A lot of stores in MD sell them which is strange to. Correct me if Im wrong if someone knows more about this than me.


Where is a good place to buy a Sabiki or herring rig in Maryland? I live in Columbia, MD but will be heading down to Southern Maryland this weekend to try for some herrring and shad in Mattowoman Creek. Does Dick's, Bass Pro Shop, or Wal-Mart carry them? What size hooks?


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Keep calm, my friends. No big deal for somebody' doubt for somebody's catch. I did go to SASP yesterday from 11am to 9 pm. Did not see anybody taking a "bull" home. My neighbor told me that a gentleman caught only one 36-inch around 10 am before I came. Many perches were around to steal your bait. When I threw my bloody into the water, the bait disappeard in less than 5 minutes. Saw my neightor on my left side caught one about 14-inch croaker and less than 17-inch rock between 11-12am. I did released two (19-inch and 22-inch) (please see the images). All caught with cut salted herring. It looked like that most of the big rocks moved out of this area. Hear from somebody that there was only one keeper last monday.

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/SASP042208/photo#5192414893489778306"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/decentfishing/SA8p1cTn7oI/AAAAAAAAAG4/rUB45OJrFpI/s144/SASP04-22-08.JPG" /></a>

<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/decentfishing/SASP042208/photo#5192414897784745618"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/decentfishing/SA8p1sTn7pI/AAAAAAAAAHA/XKKmPlrUAWY/s144/SASP04-22-08b.JPG" /></a>


----------



## FrankBay (Nov 27, 2007)

Forget to answer the question. E-bay is a good place to get your Sibiki. The size 8-10 is good for herring, large size shch as no. 2 is best for mackerel and shad. See somebody to use big size of Sabiki catching 5 spots (8-9-inch) at CHSP peir last year. With no mistake, you also can catch sea trout and other species as well.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

yea, ebay is good, but i got some real nice ones at dicks. they have a holographic type body on em they call fishskins or something.


----------

